# 6.2a zipper DTivo to 6.4a w/slice - how to save all data?



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

The problem with remapped local channels finally hit us. I'm trying to find how to use the slicer to upgrade S2 DTivos from 6.2 without losing all the recordings and settings. I suppose the most important settings are the season passes. Our units have TivoWebPlus 2.1 b3 110622 and I've used its backup function for SPs. I've made a paper print of the SPs so they can be reconstructed manually if necessary.

DTV says the receiver needs to be connected to a phone line to get the 6.4a slice. Are there any configuration settings needed on a Zippered 6.2a to allow this?

Are the slicer instructions at http://www.dvrplayground.com/article/13324/The-Slicer---Instructions-and-Release-Notes/ safe for my intended use or are there any modifications?

The biggest issue is I'm trying to keep the existing recordings.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## campusman (Jun 9, 2005)

I am in Phoenix and I was going to watch the Olympics tonight but noticed some of the locals on my S2 DSR7000 arent available anymore and I came looking for a solution. Called DTV and they said to do a force upgrade to 6.4a and that should fix it but my unit is also zippered to 6.2a and I would rather not lose the functionality I have already with it being hacked. So just chiming in that you arent alone and if I find something online I'll post it here and maybe we can all get this sorted out.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

If you have access to the bash prompt and want to preserve your recordings and settings, you can grab the 6.4a slices for your particular hardware at dvrupgrade.com (for example the Hughes HDVR2 slices are here) and load them into MFS (for example, this script will do it for the Hughes HDVR2) and then install 6.4a with the slicer utility or with the installSw.itcl script on the TiVo.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

(edited to keep up with post 11)

Many people are reporting 6.4a reboot cycles.

Has anyone who has NOT used the Zipper on an S2 DTiVo (preferably non-RID) upgraded to 6.4a WITHOUT the Zipper successfully? If a non-Zipper 2S non-RID DTiVo runs 6.4a properly, we can be pretty sure the issue is with the Zipper. If a RID DTiVo runs 6.4a and a non-RID DTiVo will not, we have a different issue.

I have looked at the 6.2a Zipper install quite extensively. I also made a 6.4a Zipper and had the reboot cycle.

IF 6.4a is stable on non-Zippered S2 DTiVos, there is hope. If 6.4a has a critical flaw which causes reboots, there's no point in upgrading.

I have tried upgrading with 6.4a slices but I forgot to edit swinstall.tcl to remove the reboot.

From what I see, the usb backport drivers are version 2.4.20-8 which are proper for 6.4a. "pegasus.o" and "usbnet.o" are identical.

I now have 2 drives, one is the original 6.2a which works great but no locals and a 6.4a (which had the proper superpatch values for 6.4a)

The superpatch values for 6.4a are different than those of 6.2a, as mentioned on the zipper home page.


```
These steps might be a manual method to properly update a a 6.2a zipper S2 DTiVo to 6.4a while keeping all hacks and settings. These 

are simply my notes. These are NOT verified to work nor are they verified to be complete. I found information in various places on 

both forums and specifically these 3 URLs:

http://www.dellanave.com/blog/2005/08/17/6-2-slice-upgrade-guide/
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=322312
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9106704#post9106704

How to upgrade Zippered S2 DTiVo to 6.4

"nnn" is the first 3 digits of the S2 DTiVo's service number
##) are commands to be executed on the S2 DTiVo via telnet command line interface

01) Establish telnet CLI connection to S2 DTiVo (TeraTerm Pro or other method)

02) Set read/write permission

	rw

03) Move to "work area"

	cd /var/packages

04) Download 6.4a slices

	wget -O slices.tgz http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/6.4a-01-2-nnn.slices.tgz

05) Decompress the slices

	chmod 755 *.tgz
	tar xzvf *.tgz
	gzip -d *.gz

06) Load the slices into the S2 DTiVo

	dbload *.slice

07) Verify 6.4a slices were loaded properly - 6.4a-01-2-nnn should be displayed after this command

	mls /SwSystem | tivosh
- or -
	TivoWeb: http://S2DTiVoIPAddress/mfs//SwSystem/

08) Modify installSw.itcl so it will NOT reboot

   old 1:

	putlog "Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages"

   new 1:

	putlog "Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name"

   old 2:

	exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout

   new 2:

	exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout

   old 3: 	

	reboot

   new 3: 	

	putlog "..not rebooting.."
	exit 0
	#reboot

09) Modify /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author with vi, joe or other method

   old 1: 	

	sleep 30

   new 1: 	

	sleep 90

   old 2: 	

	# starting Tivowebplus

   new 2: 	

	# starting Tivowebplus
	sleep 90

   Ensure the export HOSTNAME does not include special characters like # or .
   If it does comment the export HOSTNAME out or change the name

10) Command the S2 DTiVo to upgrade to version 6.4a:

	/tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.4a-01-2-nnn

11) Replace existing superpatch in /hacks with 6.4a version

	(Look in the other forum - Google is your friend)

12) Run Zipper hacks:

	cd /enhancements; sh var-symlinks.sh

13) Use the on-screen menus to clear all settings
```


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I've been following those threads too. You've probably already seen it, but zorro255 posted a zippered 6.4a procedure that apparently was stable, but re-imaged the drive with 6.4a instead of upgrading: link. I forgot where I read it, but one theory was that older Instantcake versions updated to 6.4a via slices ran into issues when zippered. I don't think the was anything definitive on that though...


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I bought InstantCake 6.4a just a couple of days ago. That was the source for my Zipper test which gets locked in a reboot.

I now remember that I upgraded from a working 6.2a Zipper and didn't remove the reboot command at the end of swinstall. At that point, I was so tired and frustrated that I didn't use the serial cable method to get bash again. I didn't have the reboot loop so the issue wasn't upgrading from slices, it was lack of proper modification after the slices were installed.

Now I'm back to 6.2a with locals and I'm testing to see how to get to 6.4a from that start point.

The annoying part is each time a drive is created from scratch I have to get DirecTV to reset the permissions. It uses up a lot of time but I understand their need for security.

Once the upgrade is working properly, I'll fold the changes into a 6.4a zipper iso. If all goes well, it should be possible to make a set of instructions so Windows people can modify the Zipper appropriately. 

Hadn't thought about a longer startup delay. That just might be the solution.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

FredThompson said:


> The annoying part is each time a drive is created from scratch I have to get DirecTV to reset the permissions. It uses up a lot of time but I understand their need for security.


Does DirecTV get pissy if you do that too often? I've done it twice online recently when messing around with 6.4a and don't want them to cut me off.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

IIRC, I called three times over two days. They never complained.

How did you request a reset online?

I'm testing some upgrade ideas with a duplicated 6.2a drive now. Crossing fingers...


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

You just go to "My Equipment" at directv.com and select "Reauthorize Online". I've never tried the phone method myself...


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I've simplified the steps. The update to 6.4a happened properly, locals are present, there is no reboot loop and the static IP appears to work but I cannot connect over telnet or TivoWebPlus so something didn't work properly while rehooking the zipper mods in.

Oh...I forgot to update the Superpatch. I'll start over and post the status.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I tried again with what I believe to be a proper Superpatch and tried the reset everything command instead of rebooting. This time there were no locals and no network support.

I tried with and without delays in rc.sysinit.author and neither seemed to make any difference.

My superpatch has support for many builds. Maybe it's not correct. I'll modify 6.2a superpatch to bypass the version check and use the 6.4a values. Given we know we want to run 6.4a this shouldn't cause any problems.

That's enough for today. Will try again tomorrow. This is annoying!!


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Bah! I forgot the upgrade process swaps bootpage.

Easy enough to handle, the Zipper stuff needs to get copied onto it and run there.

I'll test it tonight.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

This is far more effort than I'd hoped. The challenge is knowing which files to copy from the old bootpage to the new bootpage. I decided to make a 6.4a zipper and go that route. $40 to dvrupgrade and it's done.

I DID, however, change the existing 30 second delay in rc.sysinit.author to 90 seconds and added a 90 second delay before the call to TivoWebPlus BEFORE restarting the TiVo. When it came back up, I left it for a little while, connected via telnet to enter the rw command, updated TivoWebPlus to b3 110622, ran the satellite setup and asked DirecTV to reset the authorizations for local channels.

Everything works now.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm probably going to do a similar effort this week with 6.4a on a "new to me" HDVR2. I'm going to get it up and running in a stock config and get a good backup first before I start zipping. Hopefully I'll end up with a stable build too. :up:


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

It's stuck in the reboot cycle now. Seems to run for a couple of days then down, the same as other people are seeing. My guess is there's a little bit of improper code in the startup. Digging around again, hoping to find a solution. This stinks.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I now remember reading about 6.4a having problems with old usb net drivers which would cause the reboot loop. Pulled the drive and put it in a PC. Added the 2.4.20-8 .o files in a new directory of the Zipper ISO and burned it. I don't have time to get back to this for a few days. My next test is to copy those .o files over the one in the bootpage's /lib/modules directory. The "culprit" might be only the echi-hcd.o file but some testing needs to be done.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Interesting theory on the USB drivers. If that's the case I wonder if stability only becomes an issue when a USB network adapter is present. Did you choose the "install backport USB drivers" option when creating the zipper iso?

It would be interesting to see the zipper source code so I could see all of the steps it performs and have the ability to run them manually. Unfortunately, I've only found the binary and not the source... I'm wondering if it might be worth it for me to manually put a killhdinitrd kernel in place and then piecemeal the other stuff I want into place.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

pre-8 usb drivers were cited as a known problem on the other forum for 6.4a. Yes, I chose the backport drivers when I made the Zipper CD. The source files appear to have part of the -8 driver set but the resultant ISO looks to be older files. The Tivo will boot for about 2 days then starts to lock up. There is mention of successful boot w/o the NIC being present. That didn't work for me, nothing but a reboot loop. I forgot which bootpage is used as well as how to mount a particular partition. Tried Sysinternals Linux reader. It will identify the partitions but won't mount. That's what drove me back to modifying the Zipper ISO. The plan is boot with it and the TiVo's 2 drives then overlay the -8 drivers from it onto the DTiVo boot drive. I am about to walk out the door for a couple of days so this has to wait until I get back. Stupid mistake. I had read about the need for -8 drivers and didn't overwrite them when I had the chance. Now I've got stuff on the boot drive which I want to watch so have to do a more complex route. Yes, I thought about modifying the Zipper ISO to do the driver overwrite as well. However, I noticed the first boot after 6.4a Zipper has a long software update on the DTiVo so I'm not sure the destination partition exists until after that. Upgrading from 6.2a to 6.4a with slices gives a different bootpage.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

My stock HDVR2 is now up and running with 6.4a. I'll probably run it for a while to test stability before I start messing around with it.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I have another idea. Somewhere I saw comments about NOT allowing the zipper to configure for reboots. The prompt states something about having a telephone attached for PPV ordering. I'll try that. Maybe the rebooting was a problem. I also noticed that TivoWeb's menu would change after a couple of days. It became more compact horizontally.


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for your work testing this out Fred. I have a couple of HDVR2's that I need to update. Its amazing how much you forget when things "just work". Off to read some more, I will keep an eye on this thread. Thanks again


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

FredThompson said:


> I have another idea. Somewhere I saw comments about NOT allowing the zipper to configure for reboots. The prompt states something about having a telephone attached for PPV ordering. I'll try that. Maybe the rebooting was a problem. I also noticed that TivoWeb's menu would change after a couple of days. It became more compact horizontally.


I think it's only supposed to happen once per week. Do you suspect a cron issue?


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

@Xtra7973, you're welcome. Yes, there's a re-learning curve. How old is the Zipper? Something like 5 years or so?

Right now I'm not sure what to suspect. I've re-Zippered with a superpatch that is only for 6.4a just in case there was an error in the "everything" version. I also replaced the files in the Zipper ISO's drivers/2.4.20_Series2 directory with those of the same names from the 2.4.20-8 directories of the driver archive from the other site.

After running tweak.sh I called DirecTV and took a guess. Their voice system recognized the phrase "resend authorizations" and did it almost instantly. Locals are visible. Uptime looks good.

Been running for 2 days with 1 nightly update. Cannot make SPs or set wishlists to active from TivoWebPlus. IIRC, it takes 2 nightly scheduling updates until that works. The error message looks like this:


```
-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------  --cut here--action:saveseasonpass, path:, env:quality 100 kam 0 showtype 2 keepuntil 1 startearly 0 endlate 0 objectid 56159/23 type 1 seriesfsid 8545 stationfsid 6784 action Create, code:'TV_NM_NAME_NOT_FOUND'
can't scan path (TV_NM_NAME_NOT_FOUND)

    while executing
"mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
    invoked from: "transaction {
if {$blen<$count} break
set batch [mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count]
set blen [llength $batch]
if {[lindex [lindex $batch 0] ..."
    invoked from: "if [set code [catch {
if {$i<$blen} {
foreach {id name type} [lindex $batch $i] break
if {$prelen>=0 && $prefix!=[string range $name 0 $prelen]} break..."
    (procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 12)
    invoked from: "ForeachMfsFile fsid name type $::seasonpassdir "" {
scan $name "%d~%d" num dummy
if { $num > $maxpri } {
set maxpri $num
}
if {$need_npk} {
catch {
Re..."
    (procedure "CreateSeasonPass" line 9)
    invoked from: "CreateSeasonPass $type $stationfsid $seriesfsid $quality [expr $startearly * 60] [expr $endlate * 60] $kam $showtype $keepuntil"
    (procedure "MOD::action_saveseasonpass" line 24)
    invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--
```
Have seen some of the network transfers drop. Have not tested every common network transfer method.

I do not remember how many days the last attempt was up before it started rebooting itself. I wonder if it was the weekly phone call which is stubbed out. Cron issue? Maybe. We shall see. Want to add another drive but think that pulling the power should wait for another week to see what happens.

No hesitancy to modify TivoWebPlus if there are good functions. I'm using 2.1 b3 110622 with no mods. Looking at:
Global blocklist for wishlists http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=353390 (but will mod to support SPs)
New Episodes http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=143639
Dual-TiVo conflict resolution http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=138225
There was a module which would send an email every day which listed the conflicts. Don't remember where I found it years ago.
I'm also planning to create station logos for some stations which do not have logos in TWP.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I restored a backup of my stock non-zippered HDVR2 onto a spare unsubbed one I have and zippered it up using superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2 and the backport USB drivers. It's not subbed and not connected to the dish, but I have network connectivity and while playing around I have seen some spontaneous reboots that look phone-related of all things:


```
From tverr log:

Aug 20 13:11:37 (none) TvCryptoManager[194]: Invalid encryption key
Aug 20 13:14:33 (none) TvCryptoManager[191]: Invalid encryption key
Aug 20 13:20:13 (none) TvCryptoManager[193]: Invalid encryption key
Aug 20 13:30:11 (none) TvCryptoManager[196]: Invalid encryption key
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <1616> strayed! (block timestamp 674452892991)
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: pc 0x929ef4 status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000010 bva 0xaaaaaab6 hi 00000000 lo 0x000032 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: R00 0x00000000  R01 0x80150000  R02 0x00230003  R03 0xaaaaaaaa  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: R04 0xaaaaaaaa  R05 0x00000001  R06 0x7fc7f1c0  R07 0x00000000  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: R08 0x0000fc00  R09 0xffffdfff  R10 0x00000000  R11 0x00000001  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: R12 0x82d9fc5c  R13 0x7f4ff628  R14 0x000015fc  R15 0x80186018  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: R16 0x5efca7f0  R17 0x5efca7c8  R18 0x7fc7f338  R19 0x7fc7f390  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: R20 0x00000001  R21 0x5efc8000  R22 0x00000001  R23 0x5efc8000  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: R24 0x00000000  R25 0x0240e6e0  R26 0x00000000  R27 0x00000000  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: R28 0x2ac1c1f0  R29 0x7fc7f2a8  R30 0x7fc7f368  R31 0x00929ee4  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   tcd 1 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   hpk Series2 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   build b-6-4-prod @299218 2008.05.08-0010 release-mips [] 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   pack 6.4a-01-2 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]:   0x00929ef4 0x00927f00 0x00c3d000 0x008f63c0 0x008f5ffc 0x008f061c 0x008f0244 0x008ef058 0x0096c224 0x00472f14 0x00f3f7b4 0x02a2871c 0x02a304bc 0x02a298cc 0x02a28a48 0x02a28834 0x02a6069c 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a2b03c 0x02a3c684 0x02a3c56c 0x02a3c41c 0x02a3b978 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <1616>: unexpected signal 10
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 10
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) Activity Phone[1616]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Aug 20 15:49:34 (none) TvCryptoManager[190]: Invalid encryption key
Aug 20 16:40:06 (none) TvCryptoManager[195]: Invalid encryption key
```


```
From kernel log:

Aug 20 15:46:19 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to ACQUIRE_MARKER 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: emulate_load_store_insn: sending signal 10 to tcphonehome(1616) 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: $0 : 00000000 80150000 00230003 aaaaaaaa aaaaaaaa 00000001 7fc7f1c0 00000000 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: $8 : 0000fc00 ffffdfff 00000000 00000001 82d9fc5c 7f4ff628 000015fc 80186018 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: $16: 5efca7f0 5efca7c8 7fc7f338 7fc7f390 00000001 5efc8000 00000001 5efc8000 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: $24: 00000000 0240e6e0                   2ac1c1f0 7fc7f2a8 7fc7f368 00929ee4 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: Hi : 00000000 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: Lo : 00000032 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: epc  : 00929ef0    Tainted: P  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: Status: 8001fc13 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: Cause : 00000010 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:        800c0570 800c058c 800c48a4 800c332c 800c30ac 800bed9c  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:        00929ef0 00927f00 00c3d000 008f63c0 008f5ffc 008f061c 008f0244 008ef058 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:        0096c224 00472f14 00f3f7b4 02a2871c 02a304bc 02a298cc 02a28a48 02a28834 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:        02a6069c 02a2871c 02a28630 02a2b03c 02a3c684 02a3c56c 02a3c41c 02a3b978 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:        
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <1616> strayed! 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: pc 0x929ef4 status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000010 bva 0xaaaaaab6 hi 00000000 lo 0x000032 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: R00 0x00000000  R01 0x80150000  R02 0x00230003  R03 0xaaaaaaaa   
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: R04 0xaaaaaaaa  R05 0x00000001  R06 0x7fc7f1c0  R07 0x00000000   
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: R08 0x0000fc00  R09 0xffffdfff  R10 0x00000000  R11 0x00000001   
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: R12 0x82d9fc5c  R13 0x7f4ff628  R14 0x000015fc  R15 0x80186018   
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: R16 0x5efca7f0  R17 0x5efca7c8  R18 0x7fc7f338  R19 0x7fc7f390   
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: R20 0x00000001  R21 0x5efc8000  R22 0x00000001  R23 0x5efc8000   
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: R24 0x00000000  R25 0x0240e6e0  R26 0x00000000  R27 0x00000000   
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: R28 0x2ac1c1f0  R29 0x7fc7f2a8  R30 0x7fc7f368  R31 0x00929ee4   
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   tcd 1 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   hpk Series2 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   build b-6-4-prod @299218 2008.05.08-0010 release-mips [] 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   pack 6.4a-01-2 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   0x00929ef4 0x00927f00 0x00c3d000 0x008f63c0 0x008f5ffc 0x008f061c 0x008f0244  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   0x008ef058 0x0096c224 0x00472f14 0x00f3f7b4 0x02a2871c 0x02a304bc 0x02a298cc  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   0x02a28a48 0x02a28834 0x02a6069c 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a2b03c 0x02a3c684  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:   0x02a3c56c 0x02a3c41c 0x02a3b978  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel:  
Aug 20 15:47:01 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <1616>: unexpected signal 10
```


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

1.2 doesn't have appropriate patches for 6.4a. Poke around the other forum and you'll find those values easily enough.

I now suspect my attempts to update 1.2 to 1.17 were incorrect and the patches didn't all work correctly. That's why I modified superpatch 6.2a to use the values for 6.4a and changed the conditional test. It appears to have installed and executed properly. We shall see in the next week or so...

Another issue could be the kernel. I haven't checked to see which the Zipper installs. Look in the S2 area of the other forum and you will see a reply to me which states that 6.4a is stable, dependent on kernel version. That could also be a factor.

For now, the possible culprits I have are:
usb drivers
kernel build
superpatch
unknown


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

FredThompson said:


> 1.2 doesn't have appropriate patches for 6.4a. Poke around the other forum and you'll find those values easily enough.
> 
> I now suspect my attempts to update 1.2 to 1.17 were incorrect and the patches didn't all work correctly. That's why I modified superpatch 6.2a to use the values for 6.4a and changed the conditional test. It appears to have installed and executed properly. We shall see in the next week or so...
> 
> ...


Thanks, I lazily followed the superpatch info from mastersav.com and must have missed something so I'll check out ddb. I've been using kernel version 7.2.2-oth-K1 but can go back to 3.1.5 if need be.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

TWP reports my kernel is 2.4.20. Zipper takes care of LBA48.

Let's assume the system is finally stable. What benefit would there be to using a higher kernel?

FWIW: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=331394 discusses some 8.1 reboot issues.

my uptime is 1d2h (must have rebooted itself) so we wait and see what happens. TWP's report of TiVo time is static. What's the use of that?

Any idea how to get system updates to show in the TWP todo list? I thought they were visible but maybe that is only on-screen.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

The proper kernel version is 2.4.20 for TiVo software versions 3.1.5 and 7.2.2, which are both "vulnerable" to the killhdinitrd utility. I believe the 2.4.20 kernel from the 3.1.5 software release is what is included with the LBA48 CD "with Enhancements", but I've never used it and just manually run killhdinitrd on the virgin kernels instead. Apparently, there is some sort of licensing deal with DVRupgrade where you can't share killhdinitrd kernels, but it is legit to share virgin kernels and then run killhdinitrd on them yourself (there are known md5 hashes of the virgin and hacked kernels to verify what you have is legit).

I can't get to ddb either. Frustrating...


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Understood. Thanks.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

sbourgeo said:


> Thanks, I lazily followed the superpatch info from mastersav.com and must have missed something so I'll check out ddb.


I patched the superpatch from 1.2 to 1.15 and my logs look much better now. Apparently I took the 1.2 comment "for all known 6.x and 7.x versions" at face value without considering that 6.4a wasn't released when that statement was made.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

FredThompson said:


> TWP reports my kernel is 2.4.20. Zipper takes care of LBA48.
> 
> Let's assume the system is finally stable. What benefit would there be to using a higher kernel?
> 
> ...


Didn't realize you updated your post.

The 7.2.2 kernel has native dhcp support, which 3.1.5 does not. There may be other fixes in there too, but not sure of what they are.

The reboot could be normal. I chose the "I want a phone line plugged in" option when running tweak.sh for callerid functionality and I still have a couple of soft reboots scheduled in my crontab:


```
# Run safereboot, so reboot only happens when nothing is recording.
25 9 * * 1,4 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"; tivosh /enhancements/safereboot.tcl >> /var/log/cronlog-main
```
Don't know what you mean about system updates to show in the TWP todo list though...


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I pulled the power and did a cold boot. TWP menu is condensed and all worked, including creating SPs and Wishlists.

Then I used mfsadd to add a second drive and the system won't get past the "powering up" screen. Ran mfsadd on the drives again and it reports everything is proper. Remove power from the second drive and it continually reboots (maybe because it can't see drive 2?)

I don't care about CallerID and the unit is normally far away from any phone jack.

IIRC, Sleepered units would display entries in the ToDo list for updating scheduling information. I don't see that with Zipper. I didn't mean to imply OS updates. Sorry about the confusion.

Got a bunch of logos from web sites to add. Need to get palette ordering corrected.

Now I'm wondering about the second drive problem with the kernel. The system has to boot up and get running before the second drive is added, right? I'll try from scratch again and add the drive after initial boot and before tweak.sh. Annoying, to say the least.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Don't know about mfsadd with a second drive. In spite of all of the upgrades I've done over the years they have always been single drive.

FWIW, I'm now running my zippered HDVR2 with 6.4a in "production" with a 7.2.2 killhdinitrd kernel. I haven't bothered with mfs_ftp or tyftp at this point, but I did configure dhcp for the heck of it. So far the logs are clean and stability is good.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Seems my hunch about mfsadd post-Zipper might be correct:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=9244757


```
I would use mfs tools to set up the drives and make sure they are working then Zipper the "A" drive.
```
Use the Zipper ISO to install 6.4a on drive A. Boot and get it running. mfsadd to add drive B. Boot and get it running. Zipper. Testing that now.

Well, that was a bust. I tried a 300 and a 400, both of which will function as the A drive. Could I get a B? No. Used the Zipper to get the A going. mfsadd claimed to work and gave a space rating but then the TiVo never got past the starting up screen. I wonder if the mfslive utils will work properly.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

The 400 is the A and I don't have any others. A single 400 which works is better than 400+300, 300+400 or 300+300 which won't work. I've got multiple 300s and another S2 DTiVo which I'd like to use Thanksgiving-Christmas if dual-drive Zipper will work.

Do want to get mfs_ftp and/or tyftp going. SATA storage is half the price of IDE now so pulling streams via FTP and deleting en masse is attractive. The main benefit to on-box storage, for me, are shows with many repeats. I like to get duplicates and trash the smaller ones. Scripting FTP retrieval and automagically moving smaller copies of the same episode to a potential deletion area would be nice. Don't want auto-delete because it takes human eyes to verify a recording is good.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I had my first issue with my zippered HDVR2 after about about 1 day and 8 hours of uptime. Last night I was messing around with TiVoWebPlus (zipper stock version v2.1.b2) and had my browser lock up when looking at the kernel log. After that, twp was no longer accessible (but the process was running) and I could still telnet in and the TiVo functionality was working fine.

I woke up this morning to a gray screen and telnet no longer worked, so I pulled the plug and checked the logs when it came back up. I could see from the cron heartbeat logfile that the system seemed to lock up around the time I went to bed, but there were no errors to speak of. I upgraded twp to v2.1.b3 for the heck of it and will continue to monitor the situation...


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

FWIW, I've got the cover off my DTiVo and replaced the fan with a Vantec ThermoFlow. Thought it would be a good idea to remove heat as a variable.

I've got 5 hours of uptime, 1 daily update and 1 weekly call stubbed.

Could the issue be the 2nd daily update?

Other forum is visible again. Maybe the solution really is to use 8.1 kernel and -8 USB drivers.

Also seeing lots of OOB packets and audio dropouts. DTV said there are issues with my locals but just saw this on a GAC show. Wonder if there is system-wide trouble.

TWP System | Configure has a toggle to show service updates in the ToDo list. Default is off.

EndPadPlus is coming up a little short so want to set it for 5 minutes on both sides. Modified etc/rc.d/rc.sysint.author so endpadplus is now 5 min both ways.

Still seeing wide TWP menu and can't make SPs or WL from it. Pretty sure that gets fixed after second night of updates.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

FredThompson said:


> Other forum is visible again. Maybe the solution really is to use 8.1 kernel and -8 USB drivers.


Interesting, does the chainloading technique work with the zipper? This post by zoro255 (link) led me to believe that a typical zipper install could be stable with 6.4a.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Don't know if chainloading is necessary. I'm running "stock" Zipper with 6.4a superpatch. NOT using -8 drivers right now.

I'm not sure what need there is for those 90 second delays. The default is working for me. Then again, maybe there is something on startup with 6.4a after a little while. I'll edit my author again to add those delays just in case. 3 minutes is longer than 30 seconds but if it keeps things stable...

I also found SP and SL creation worked once I used the TiVo remote to make a WL on-screen. Seem to recall that from every other rebuild I've done over the years, too.

Wondering about backing up TWP config because manually removing stations, creating SPs and WLs, etc. is time consuming for each rebuild.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I was just able to freeze up my HDVR2 by trying to ftp logs from it by doing an mget with wildcards.  Hopefully that is due to a limited ftp server implementation and is not indicative of another problem.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

The speed test for FTP transfers on the other board discuss the risk of overloading the system. I wonder if adaptable speed is possible.

I've been up for a little over a day. Stable so far.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

2 days 13 hours of uptime. Next milestone is the 2/week reboot.

The only mods I've done to the "stock" zipper 6.4a install from InstantCake are:

6.4 superpatch
two 90 second delays in the author file
TivoWebPlus 2.1 b3 110622

single hard drive - dual always failed for me

To find/create:

TWP smart todo killer (title/year blacklist)
TWP smart NPL killer (3 possible settings per identical series/episode
option 1 = do nothing (default)
option D = keep 4 largest identical series/episode/broadcastdate entries
option K = keep 4 largest identical series/episode entries
TWP DailyMail Module
TWP logo palette sorter for PNGs to make "missing" logos


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I've also been having good luck since I crashed my HDVR2 with ftp. My environment is slightly different because I didn't want to depend on paid products from DVRupgrade/Weaknees since they seem to have abandoned all support after acquiring them from PTVupgrade.

I have:


My own MFSLive 6.4a backup instead of InstantCake
My own 7.1.1 killhdinitrd'd kernel instead of the one from the LBA48 Boot CD version with Enhancements
Superpatch 1.2 patched to 1.15 for 6.4a support
Two 90 second delays in the author file as per zorro255
TivoWebPlus 2.1.b3 090121 (waiting on successor to 20120803 before upgrade)

Current uptime is 2 days 19 hours going into the scheduled reboot tomorrow.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Have you looked at stream integrity with TyTool? I'm seeing lots of audio mismatches and holes, even on national stations.

If there are any other DTiVo stream analysis methods, I don't know of them.

I also just realized that the ToDo kill list I mentioned above can be done with Global Blocklist which is inside the Zipper installs. The only part which is missing is automagically generating the page then hitting the delete button to kill the matches. Would be nice to do that on the DTiVo itself but maybe there's a script-based automation tool to be run from a PC with much shorter development. Don't see where TWP saves the pages it creates. It seems to create them as a stream and commands get parsed back to the TiVo.

NPL kill list as I mention would probably need to be external, possible a client to access via tserver or ftp.

Maybe the "best" solution is to use something like AutoIt and make a combined killer that gets run daily by Windoze's scheduler. Shame Windoze, Linux and Mac don't have a common web/ftp scripting method.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I just had an idea:

The old ToDo list from TWP includes the cancel button at the bottom and the global blocklist module.

It would be trivial to modify that code so the button function is executed automatically when the page finished being displayed then a jump to another page such as the info page to prevent risk of a loop.

This modified code should have a different URL on the TiVo and NOT be easily accessed from TWP's main menu.

That would leave only a trigger. Would it be possible to use cron to send a page display request to TWP? If so, do it every 12 hours but then there needs to be some host to execute the Javascript. An external trigger might be the solution, either from a machine on the local net or possibly a free webspace page with a small script.

Best would be to keep it entirely internal.

Hmmm...wonder if the TWP NPL list can be modified to display file size so a similar method could automatically delete under-sized dupes so only n copies would remain. This would be a way to get the highest quality of a repetitive episode or show. There are a lot of these; cooking, how-to, gaming, religious, etc. which sometimes span networks.

(Yes, I know I have a habit of editing a post after I've saved it.)


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

FredThompson said:


> Have you looked at stream integrity with TyTool? I'm seeing lots of audio mismatches and holes, even on national stations.
> 
> If there are any other DTiVo stream analysis methods, I don't know of them.


I have not. I will probably play around with mfs_ftp/tyftp this week though.

Also haven't looked under the hood of twp much since my tcl scripting skills aren't much to brag about, so you'd probably have to ask around at ddb to get better info.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm up to a 5 day 18 hour uptime on my zippered HDVR2 since the soft reboot didn't happen yesterday due to a scheduled recording. It has been very stable, but one weird parental controls/suggestions related issue has been a bit puzzling. I have parental controls and suggestions turned on and when I try to play a recorded suggestion I get prompted for the parental controls password even if the recorded program is TV-G (general audience). When I try to enter the password, it is never accepted and I get stuck in the password screen until it times out to live tv. Also, little TiVo guy icons are displayed as the password digits are typed instead of the asterisks used elsewhere. Very odd...

Also, I've been playing around with tyftpd v1.8 and MovieLoader v0.17c and have been impressed with how easy it is to set up and use. If nothing else, tyftpd is still actively being developed and is so much easier to deal with than mfs_ftp since you don't have to manually install so many patches to get the thing up and running.


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I'll be interested in know about tyftpd if it works out. tserver kept breaking on small files. It seems there was some real stream problems over the past couple of days. Maybe that is related to the hurricane moisture. I'm NE of that area but we've had lots of rain. I really like the way TyTool shows recording size which is a great way to know which dupes to kill. So many shows have repeats that I like to get dupes and kill the smaller ones before watching the largest on the TV. TWP doesn't show file size in the NPL. I've also noticed the kill list in old ToDo gets reset at times. Considering combining code from both ToDo displays because the newer one doesn't show original broadcast year. I tested ty from TWP and it's slow as can be. Lots of MPEG problems in the small streams. Looks like smearing, as if the pointers are intact but data to which they point is missing. Lots of holes in the streams, too. Wish there was an on-box stream health scan. 
--

I'm now looking at tyStreamJ. Don't know if it supports deleting or if the retrieved list includes broadcast DTG and size. Maybe the best option for my auto-kill IS to run it through a browser for Javascript support. tyStreamJ has CLI support so maybe the NPL auto-kill could be written as a Java app and run with a scheduler on a Windoze, Mac or *nix box. Wonder if there is a CLI method to retrieve the ToDo and delete from it. That would be nice. A combined NPL/ToDo killer as a standalone Java app which can be run automatically would be nice. To illustrate, I've got the DVDs for past episodes of some shows which are still running new episodes. The TiVo should get set to get all episodes of such a series. The kill app, run daily, would remove those for which I have. TiVos "new only" setting won't work unless you have ALL the past episodes. It also won't work for wishlists. I've started to use them since special eps frequently aren't in the series. For example, look at "Good Eats" and you'll see the series is running on Food and Cooking but the special about BBQ is NOT in that list. There was a Closer special a few years ago which happened this way, too. I'm not planning RegEx killlist, I just want something more powerful than the TiVo standard.

---

tySuiteJ appear to list length only in megabytes. I'm looking for a way to list the recording time as well. Would be nice to know (and pre-select for deletion) recordings which are truncated. A 30-minute show which is only 24 minutes in length is incomplete. You can see this on-screen. Need a way to see this by computer.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I had another "Activity Phone strayed!" reboot overnight like this one after fakecall.tcl was run from cron. Based on some reading I'm wondering if this is because the scheduled reboot on Monday didn't happen due to a scheduling recording at the same time?


----------

